# Outdoor and indoor enclosures



## Tortoise-Luke (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm not an expert on tortoises or anything but i was wondering since a lot of you have outdoor enclosures yet take your torts inside during the night because of low temps o other animals doesnt handling them daily bother the turtles and cause them stress?
I mean to cause no conflict with this just thought it wasnt smart to handle them so much because of stress caused on them. But is it worth it?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 20, 2011)

I handle mine regularly and I don't think it causes stress at all. I think they are used to being handled by me and some seem to enjoy it. I can put my hand flat on the ground and I have a 3 yr old who will climb right up into my hand when she could go the other way. Then I rub her head or under her chin and she holds her head out far and closes her eyes. I totally think she enjoys being held and getting head rubs. I hold each tort every day. I look them all over looking for parasites or shell rot or anything out of order. I feel their legs and look in their mouths, I think all that is a part of keeping reptiles...how else are you going to find something wrong, or out of line?

I put mine all outside when the sun shines and I bring them all back inside when it cools off. I believe they get used to being moved like that. I use a plastic tub and I can put it on the ground and I have a box turtle who will come running and get inside the tub ready to go back inside the house...


----------



## Tortoise-Luke (Mar 20, 2011)

hahah sounds funny, i can imagine how a captive bred tortoise could get used to its owner, but with it not being a domestic animal i just thought they'd rather not be handled..


----------



## NEtorts (Mar 20, 2011)

Interesting question.... I have seen a HUGE difference over time with certain torts.. New torts do seem shy and dont seem to like the handling but I wish you could see me rubbing my Sulcatas neck!!! He will stretch it out as if to say "AHHHHHH that feels good" they do get used to people there is no doubt in my mind..


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 20, 2011)

We put our hatchlings in at night and a few of our holdbacks as well. I think it does stress them to some degree. We just way the odds and do what we think is best.


----------



## Neal (Mar 21, 2011)

Tortoise-Luke said:


> I'm not an expert on tortoises or anything but i was wondering since a lot of you have outdoor enclosures yet take your torts inside during the night because of low temps o other animals doesnt handling them daily bother the turtles and cause them stress?
> I mean to cause no conflict with this just thought it wasnt smart to handle them so much because of stress caused on them. But is it worth it?



A tortoise getting stressed out from handling might be determined by HOW the tortoise is handled. If I'm putting my tortoises in for the night and have to walk all the way across the yard, I'll put them in a bucket so they don't feel like they're suspended in the air. This does not seem to stress them out at all. 

I think the right amount of handling can be beneficial. I examine my tortoises frequently for any cuts, abnormalities, or just to observe growth. To do this requires me to pick the tortoise up and flip him all around. If the tortoise is not familiar with me doing this, he will stay in his shell and I may miss something that could lead to a problem. The tortoise will become more personable and approachable if he knows I mean no harm. I would say I handle my tortoise a lot, they are all as healthy as a tortoise can get in my opinion, so I don't see any issues with how I do it. There may be some stress issues if they are handled for a prolonged period of time and handled over agressivly.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 21, 2011)

Neal said:


> Tortoise-Luke said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not an expert on tortoises or anything but i was wondering since a lot of you have outdoor enclosures yet take your torts inside during the night because of low temps o other animals doesnt handling them daily bother the turtles and cause them stress?
> ...


 Great points!


----------



## onarock (Mar 21, 2011)

I agree, right on the money



ALDABRAMAN said:


> I think it does stress them to some degree. We just way the odds and do what we think is best.


----------



## Tom (Mar 21, 2011)

A brand new wild caught tortoise might stress a bit when you first get them, but short, gentle handling will desensitize them very quickly. After a few weeks most of them are totally fine and aren't even bothered by it. 

Captive hatched torts are just used to it from day one. I've been moving all my torts in and out daily like that for the last 20 years. It has never caused me any problems. Also, the benefit of direct sunshine, grazing and exercise in an outdoor pen for a few hours, FAR outweighs the small amount of stress that MIGHT be encountered.

Last point: A little stress is good for captive animals. Living in the wild is VERY stressful in many ways and when we bring them in to captivity and remove ALL stress, there can actually be a down side. A little bit of captive stress once in a while can actually be stimulating and beneficial. When I was in school we reviewed a study done on this very subject for several species of captive mammals. It was a very surprising and compelling piece of scientific study.


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 21, 2011)

You should always support your tortoise's whole body when picking it up. Don't just pick it up by its sides and have it be suspended in the air. This is stressful. But if you place your hand under the tortoise so he still has all four feet on something, its not nearly as stressful. When I have to carry them a distance, I do like Neal does and put them into a tub to carry them.

But, I really like your way of thinking! I am of the mind that tortoises are wild animals. And my tortoises don't get handled very much. I'm not saying I'm right and Maggie's wrong. There is no one correct way to do anything. You do what works for you, and THAT's the right way!


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 21, 2011)

Torts are kind of like kids and puppies. Some love handling (when done right and respecting their needs), others not so much. Instinctively, torts are nervous about a larger creature picking them up since it usually means they are going to get eaten but many of them learn that there is no harm intended.

As Maggie said, some even really come to appreciate it.


----------



## Bubba30 (Mar 21, 2011)

Now that's bubba is still tiny I keep her in at night eventually I want to built here an outside enclosure for when she is a bit bigger. My husband bulit here this I don't know what you would call enclosure for she could be outside ( I'll put picture when I can, it's hard to describe). Even though bubba loves rooming around the backyard, when I hold her and rub her tiny little cute head she just falls asleep So beautiful So cuterz. 
XOXOX Bubba and Carla


----------



## Saloli (Mar 23, 2011)

Though not Tortoises Atsila Daksi one of my young Boxers likes to be held so she acts as an ambassador for her species, and Terry he is a nut he'll follow you around his tank until you pick him up


----------

